# Jungle: Parasite Clear Tank Buddies



## l3luemoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Can i use it in planted tank? Thanks.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!!!

Why are you using it? What else is in the tank?


----------

